# Spring loaded tab on ford 801



## joesaladino (Jul 14, 2020)

There is a small spring-loaded tab attached to the left side of the read axle on my Ford 801 tractor. Does anyone know that this is used for? I have attached a photo.







View attachment 60315


----------



## Middleton (Sep 16, 2017)

Looks like an electrical connection for aux lights.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you looked under the lid!


----------



## joesaladino (Jul 14, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Have you looked under the lid!


Nothing under the lid. Just blank space.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be for trailer lights as Middleton mentioned.


----------

